# Vax 6131 25% off.



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

£79.99 @ robert dyas.

http://www.robertdyas.co.uk/product.php?product_id=135648&source=mailing&st=90&pid=159740

:thumb:


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

I have been looking at purchasing one of these as I have some car seats and house carpets to clean.

Can anybody say if they are any good for the money?


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

YEs they are good machines -kev- advised me and i got one and haven't been disappointed with it i bought the small attachment to do car interiors from e spares.


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

got link for the e spares bit ty


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

robbo83 said:


> got link for the e spares bit ty


http://www.espares.co.uk/part/vacuum-cleaners/vax/p/1086/694/0/0/508204/upholstery-wash-tool.html
:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

It's an excellent piece of kit, but you do have purchase the car upholstrey (sp) bit to go with it. It's available direct from Vax themselves.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

That does look a good machine. I have just bought a VAX Mach 1, it was on clearance in Morrissons for £45 which is a good price. It is a bagless cylinder machine. Thought I would give it a try as it is £95 at Amazon being about the cheapest I could see elsewhere. Plenty of suction so I am happy with it. I do not think it will be as good as the one here but at the price with a 6 year guarantee you can't go wrong.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B001DDTR...ode=asn&creative=7974&creativeASIN=B001DDTR6Q


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thx u lot uve just cost me £100+ all ordered


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

robbo83 said:


> Thx u lot uve just cost me £100+ all ordered


No props bud clad to be off a help :lol:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

robbo83 said:


> Thx u lot uve just cost me £100+ all ordered


Don't forget the car attachment...


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

I have this machine... fantastic!

:thumb:


----------



## DANthirty (Dec 4, 2009)

are these better than a henry hoover?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

What's the difference in the 9131 and the 6131 please?


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

Tricky Red said:


> What's the difference in the 9131 and the 6131 please?


About 3,000......:tumbleweed:.....seriously, it looks like the 9131 is the 'pet' version, so i'm guessing maybe additional filters, but a search hasn't thrown up too much. Also the 9131 isn't on Vaxs' website, so could be a discontinued model (guess?).


----------



## Black Squirrel (Feb 24, 2010)

A good price this, a 2nd hand one went for £110 on evilbay today:doublesho

I just don't understand the bay sometimes, shill bidding perhaps?


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Beancounter said:


> About 3,000......:tumbleweed:.....seriously, it looks like the 9131 is the 'pet' version, so i'm guessing maybe additional filters, but a search hasn't thrown up too much. Also the 9131 isn't on Vaxs' website, so could be a discontinued model (guess?).


I knew that was coming (3,000). I reckon you're right. Might have to order one of these tonight.


----------



## robbo83 (Nov 22, 2008)

neilos said:


> Don't forget the car attachment...


Ordered aswell:thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

where is the best/cheapest place for bags for this?


----------



## slt76 (Jul 30, 2009)

*+ Discount code = Even cheaper!*

Bargain! Just ordered one.

And just to make it even better I got an extra 10% off. You just need to tick the promotion code box and eneter the follwoing code -

EDSCLEAN10

£71.99 + Delivery now


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Just about to buy one :thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

What does this rate like as an actual Hoover?


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

looks like its out of stock again.....


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Mine arrived today :thumb:

I need to purchase the additional interior attachment. 

I didnt realise there was a Robert Dyas local to me! It was still cheaper to get it online (inc. delivery) though.


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

you got a link to that part (on ebay i presume?)


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.espares.co.uk/part/vacuu...4/110/508981/508204/upholstery-wash-tool.html


----------



## slt76 (Jul 30, 2009)

Mine arrived this morning. Faultless service from RD:thumb:and a bargain at £70+del.

eSpares have not got any stock of the small cleaning tool now. Apparently due in May! I found one here for the same price -

http://www.spares2you.co.uk/Vax_multi_upholstery_wash_tool


----------



## craigyd01 (Mar 12, 2010)

Ordered the 6131. It appears to come with loads of tools. What does the car tool give me?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

craigyd01 said:


> Ordered the 6131. It appears to come with loads of tools. What does the car tool give me?


It will allow you to wash and dry carpeted stairs, upholstery and car interiors. It's a small version of the large cleaner head that comes with the 6131.


----------



## Brungle (Dec 6, 2009)

DANthirty said:


> are these better than a henry hoover?


I'd like to know this too please?


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

m4rkie23 said:


> looks like its out of stock again.....


It says it's back in stock now :thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23 (May 19, 2009)

mine arrived yesterday. fantastic bit of kit! very strong suction and the small head with the brush is great for the car!!!!


----------



## craigyd01 (Mar 12, 2010)

Just received mine today - they were highly recommended.


----------

